# Bacolod City, Philippines



## Fly2Bacolod (Aug 1, 2008)

*BACOLOD CITY*


















Bacolod Government Center









Negros Occidental Capitol









Planta Centro Bacolod









Silay Cathedral









Bacolod Chinese Temple









Palmas del Mar Resort & Hotel


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice city


----------



## Fly2Bacolod (Aug 1, 2008)

^^
thank you!:cheers:


----------



## Maxxclip (Jul 5, 2007)

wow!!! more picture please


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Welcome ^^^^ more pics please


----------



## Fly2Bacolod (Aug 1, 2008)

*BACOLOD CITY*


----------



## Fly2Bacolod (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## Fly2Bacolod (Aug 1, 2008)

photos by jaywalker


----------



## Fly2Bacolod (Aug 1, 2008)

from www.flickr.com


----------



## Fly2Bacolod (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## Fly2Bacolod (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## Fly2Bacolod (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks ^^ nice pics too


----------



## stanleymalls (Mar 16, 2008)

Bacolod is VERY AMAZING!

ÜBER Love it!


----------



## Fly2Bacolod (Aug 1, 2008)

stanleymalls said:


> Bacolod is VERY AMAZING!
> 
> ÜBER Love it!


^^
thanks!


----------



## retnecllac (Dec 27, 2007)

*MassKara website attracts 120, 000 hits in 19 days*

Bacolod City, Philippines Wednesday, October 22, 2008 

MassKara website gets 120,000 hits in 19 days 

Bacolod is, indeed, now a city of the world after the MassKara Festival official website, www.masskarabacolod.com, drove a total of 123,965 hits on its website with 98,751 hits coming from internet users from the United States of America from October 1 to 19, a press release from the festival organizing committee said. 

The website which was designed and hosted by Teleperformance-Bacolod, also captured visitors from Singapore, Australia, Hong Kong, Saudi Arabia, Japan, Great Britain, Kuwait, Bahrain, Germany, Canada, Cyprus, India, Norway, Sweden, United Arab Emirates, Jordan, Bermuda, South Korea and Indonesia. 

Traffic on the website also doubled from October 16 to 18 when the MassKara street dancing competition was broadcast live through the website, in partnership with Bombo Radyo-Bacolod and when the countdown to the charter day was streamed live through the website. 

The Charter Day countdown live video feed was broadcast on the website from 11 p.m. of October 18, until 12:30 a.m. of October 19, courtesy of Sky Cable-Bacolod. 

The website, which forms part of the history of this year’s festival is a testament that indeed Bacolod is a city of the world, was formally launched by the Silver MassKara Festival Organizer and Teleperformance last October 10, with Vice Mayor Jude Thaddeus Sayson and other city officials as a gift of Teleperformance to Bacolod and MassKara, the press release said. 

Although the festivity is over, the website will continue to provide updates for other activities in relation to MassKara such as guesting of MassKara street dancing winners, to other cities in the Philippines and in the World. 

The site will also continue to provide a venue for internet users to interact and talk about MassKara through its forum page, http://masskarabacolod.com/forum2008, the press release added.* 

Source: http://visayandailystar.com/2008/October/22/people.htm


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

some of the scenic spots and resorts located outside bacolod city...quaint and idyllic.



zyanz said:


> ​


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

well, guess who invaded my city....love it though.:lol:



SUV111 said:


> *Starbucks Bacolod *
> *3rd Day*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bacolodchamp (Mar 3, 2008)

*ALL ABOUT BACOLOD* 

Why Bacolod is your destination

Greatly improved accessibility through an airport that connects to the city to Manila 8 times daily through 3 major airlines and a seaport for large cargo and passenger vessels in addition to the fast sea crafts cruising the waters between Iloilo and Bacolod.

Upbeat local economy and unlimited opportunities for trade and investments because the city is home to a high percentage of the Philippines' top 20 corporations;

Intensified initiatives towards agri-based diversification like the production of food items, mucovado sugar, organic fertilizers, light farm equipment and home décor;

Acclaimed as the Most Business Friendly City in the Philippines in 2007 by the Philippine Chamber of Commerce & Industry.

Inexpensive cost of doing business with numerous amenities, facilities and available opportunities;

Effective maintenance of clean and green surroundings as evidenced by a HALL OF FAME AWARD as the Cleanest and Greenest Highly Urbanized City in the Philippines.

Low percentage of illegal settlers.

A Systematic traffic planning that offers the luxury of driving through the wide roads in a highly urbanized center;

Now considered as the Information Technology and Business Process Outsourcing hub of Western Visayas with the presence of 8 major call centers.

Strong involvement and partnership between the government and various private stakeholders plus that legendary hospitality and cuisine that make Bacolod City an ideal place to visit, to work in and much more to live in this lifetime.

A stable peace and order condition where incidence of crime is low, there is high police visibility and a crime solution of 97%.

source: www.bacolodcity.gov.ph


----------



## Waldenstrom (Dec 13, 2006)

any skyline photos?


----------



## Christendom (Apr 12, 2006)

*Pyromagic Festival
Bacolod SM Grounds, December*

 

*2008*
 

(Photos by Mooncake)

*2007*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

Originally posted by:



alvinc said:


> Upper East updates...🏗
> 
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/megaworldbcdofficial/





alvinc said:


> SM City Bacolod..🏗


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

Originally posted by:



alvinc said:


> Neg. Occ. provincial capitol complex...🌲⛄🎆
> 
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/GrupoNegrense/





tabby1999 said:


> Aerial photos I took yesterday. Bacolod City Government Center x The Upper East Megaworld and Northern part of Bacolod.


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

Originally Posted by:



CHICKS Area™ said:


> .....





alvinc said:


> Bacolod north skyline...🏙
> 
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/GrupoNegrense/


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

Originally posted by:



CHICKS Area™ said:


> .....





alvinc said:


> Cafetolyo...☕
> 
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/GrupoNegrense/


----------

